# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Me shume sugjerim sesa ankese!

## freeopen

Nuk ma merrte mendja se do ankohesha dhe une per menyren e moderimit te temave apo postimeve te mia,duke pasur parasysh qe mundohem te mos ofendoj asnje dhe ajo qe shkruaj te mos bjere ndesh me rregullat e forumit.
Me teper eshte nje sugjerim per moderatoret sesa nje ankese.
Kur mbyllni nje teme apo e apo e fshihni ate merrni mundimin ti dergoni nje mesazh privat hapesit te temes me arsyet qe cojne ne fshirjen e saj keshtu dhe ''idioti'' qe ka hapur temen e fshire me pas te kuptoje se spe kjo teme u fshi keshtu ne te ardhmen nuk ben me te njejtin ''gabim''.
Besoj se kaq gje mund t'a bejne moderatoret.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Eshte mese e drejte qe te njoftohet per mbylljen apo transferimin e temes.Edhe ne rastin kur nje X moderator/e apo Y supermoderator/e nuk do te shkruaj nje mesazh privat sic e kerkon ti freeopen,mund ta beje kete me nje postim ne temen perkatese ku mund te tregojne edhe arsyen e mbylljes,transferimit etj etj. Ne rastin kur fshihet tema,eshte DETYRIM qe te lajmerohet me MP hapesi i temes perkatese.

Ps: Kete teme mund ta hapje ne nenforumin e Veretje dhe keshilla pasi ky nenforum ka te beje me Albasoul.com ose me popullorçe,CHAT  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## freeopen

> Ps: Kete teme mund ta hapje ne nenforumin e Veretje dhe keshilla


Gabimi im.




> pasi ky nenforum ka te beje me Albasoul.com ose me popullorçe,CHAT


Llogje ''Kavaje'' me nje fjale.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Freeopen, s'ka te beje fare ofendon apo nuk ofendon ti. Puna eshte qe jane disa moderatore, qe po behen shkak edhe qe po hapen gjith ato tema per fshirje akountesh. Perse? Pasi si ne fshirjen e postimeve, verejtjeve qe japin, mbyllje temash etj, jane selektive. Ndoshta duhet ta kesh vene re dhe vete, ne nen-forumin e sportit pothuajse ka rene frekuentimi fare, pasi moderohet me standarte te dyfishta. Ne ate nenforum kenaqeshe nga pjesmarrja shume e madhe e anetareve me perpara. Te gjithe benin tifozllik per ekipet etj. Benin dhe akuza per trukime e budalliqe. Por nuk kishte sharje, s'kishte ofendime, s'kishte etiketime e rracizem dhe me kryesorja, moderatoret nuk moderonin ndryshe tifozet kundershtar e ndryshe bashketifozet. Kjo gje ndodh dhe ne disa nenforume te tjera. 

Ndersa per fshirjen e temave, moderatoret dhe supermoderatoret kane nje opsion qe dergon MP automatik hapesit te temes, qe tema u fshi/transferua apo u be nje veprim tjeter pasi ishte hapur ne vendin e gabuar apo ishte ne kundershtim me rregullat e forumit. Dhe ketu çfare ndodh? Çuditerisht, SuperModeratoret e perdorin kete opsion (te pakten me mua keshtu ka ndodhur), ndersa moderatoret as qe e vrasin mendjen fare per kete gje, sillen arrogante dhe sikur u ke lene celesat e qeverise ne duar, jo se jane thjesht mirmbajtes te nje komuniteti virtual ku njerezit vijne per t'u argetuar e informuar, e jo per t'u pasuruar. Po ne Shqiptaret e kemi içik ndjenjen e "Shefit" dhe duam te dukemi se kemi "pushtet" ndaj dhe ndodhin keto gjera.

----------


## qeveriablu

> Dhe ketu çfare ndodh? Çuditerisht, SuperModeratoret e perdorin kete opsion (te pakten me mua keshtu ka ndodhur), ndersa* moderatoret* as qe e vrasin mendjen fare per kete gje, sillen arrogante dhe sikur u ke lene celesat e qeverise ne duar, jo se jane thjesht mirmbajtes te nje komuniteti virtual ku njerezit vijne per t'u argetuar e informuar, e jo per t'u pasuruar. Po ne Shqiptaret e kemi içik ndjenjen e "Shefit" dhe duam te dukemi se kemi "pushtet" ndaj dhe ndodhin keto gjera.


Sillen keshtu sepse e kane arritjen me te madhe ne jete !...Te behesh moderator ne nje forum, LOL.

----------

